# Did I get a good deal?



## jafstl38 (Mar 20, 2011)

I bought this bike from a neighbor's garage sale for $50, not exactly sure where he got it from. It says its a AM Xtreme Stealth DX? I know very little about mountain bikes but this one felt great and is pretty light weight. Was it worth the money?


----------



## GotoDengo (Aug 6, 2010)

Looks like a pretty old entry level bike that wasn't ridden much. The biggest issue with it appears to be it is a URT suspension. This design creates a lot of unwanted bobbing.

Any more and I might have said your money was better spent elsewhere, but for $50 you can rarely go wrong - could sell it again for the same price. Just don't bother upgrading or fixing anything expensive.

Have fun!


----------



## 3fast3furious (Dec 10, 2010)

doubt it. It appears to be a department store bike that probably retailed around 150 bucks. It's also probably not that new. You probably could have talked him down a bit in price. But if you enjoy it, then that's all that matters.


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

Take it on a few rides. If you like it, keep it. If not, sell it for $50 - someone will buy it. I don't think you got "ripped off"...you simply got what you paid for.


----------



## jafstl38 (Mar 20, 2011)

I rode it around my apartment complex, no trails or anything. I can see what you mean now by the bobbing, its not extremely annoying for me. I plan on taking it out this weekend and give it a good run, we shall see how well it does. If i dont like it I found a couple CL finds that include a GT Aggressor and a Specialized hardtail.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

It looks brand new. Flip it on CL for $100 before it gets dirty.


----------



## Itchiee (Sep 17, 2010)

$50 for anything labeled extreme is worth it!
At least it didn't set you back too much... I've bought shorts that cost more.

Enjoy!
Also make sure everything is tightened before embarking on operation mayhem.


----------



## J. Fragera (Apr 16, 2008)

Man, I bought a Target "MTB" for $99 several years ago that I had trashed within a couple of months. Worth. Every. Penny. It reawakened my love for bikes. That's worth a lot to me. 

Ride that sucker and enjoy!


----------



## jafstl38 (Mar 20, 2011)

Well the bikes first actual ride was a complete fail, I tried to stand up am start pedaling hard and it slipped gears so bad I smashed my knee into the handlebars. Looks like I indee got what I paid for, good news is my neighbor was willing to give me the money back. Found a 2000-2002 specialized hard rock for $285 used, this sound fair?


----------



## 3fast3furious (Dec 10, 2010)

jafstl38 said:


> Well the bikes first actual ride was a complete fail, I tried to stand up am start pedaling hard and it slipped gears so bad I smashed my knee into the handlebars. Looks like I indee got what I paid for, good news is my neighbor was willing to give me the money back. Found a 2000-2002 specialized hard rock for $285 used, this sound fair?


Being honest with you dude, that's a total ripoff. That bike was about $325 brand new and now it's 10 years old. You could buy that same bike brand new for under $400. The new one will most definitely be new and improved. Before buying anything on craigslist, always do your research on a site like bikepedia.com it gives you the original msrp so you know how much you're really paying. Idiots on CL always try to sell their bikes for equal or sometimes more than it costed new. Buyer beware:nono:

http://bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=2000&Brand=Specialized&Model=Hardrock&Type=bike


----------



## GotoDengo (Aug 6, 2010)

That is indeed a terrible deal. At least you're asking for opinions before you buy rather than after. Keep looking and eventually you'll find a decent deal on a bike that you like. If you have local MTB forum, you'll usually see better deals at more realistic prices than CL.


----------

